# Netgear G wireless adapter NOT working



## FBGTexican (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a Netgear G wireless USB adapter (WG111T). I had it plugged into my laptop and everything worked fine in my house. I just installed it on my desktop (Win XP) and it can not find a network at all - not even my neighbors. I am on another laptop now, so I know my internet connection is fine. But for some reason the adapter is unable to find anything. Any ideas?

By the way, I have restarted the computer ans the router (seperately) and still nothing.

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, since the wireless adapter and router are obviously working, it'd down to the drivers in use on the desktop or the USB ports. The other option is interference where the wireless adapter is located when plugged into the desktop machine.


----------



## FBGTexican (Apr 1, 2008)

How do I check the drivers? The USB I would assume is working because it recognized the adapter when I plugged it in, etc. And it seems to be working on my computer (it shows that it is scanning for a signal - but it never finds one.)

It is in the same place as my laptop, so I would assume it is in an okay spot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just download and install the latest drivers from Netgear for the adapter and install them. If it still can't find a signal, maybe it's simply dead.


----------

